# Cleaning Bearings



## saladshooter (Dec 7, 2016)

Howdy

The first bike I bought in this hobby was an original paint '21 Ranger. I still enjoy staring at it from time to time. But I soon realized that just staring at my bike wasn't enough. So I decided I wanted bikes I could ride. So I've bought 8 prewar balloon tire bikes since. Every bike so far has needed the bearings cleaned and regreased (not surprising). So I've been spending hours spraying engine degreaser, using tooth brushes and picks to get the old grease out. Is there a better way of degreasing or should I be throwing the old bearings in a box and just buying NOS bearings?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 7, 2016)

I like Gunk ,works great. Stinks bad but I think the tradeoff is worth it. I like to pop the bearings out of the cage for a thorough cleaning and inspection if possible.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 7, 2016)

Uhhh wow, removing the balls. Boy I bet that will speed things up. Glad I finally asked for directions.

At least I got the same degreaser

Thanks Dale
Chad


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 7, 2016)

No problem Chad,I like things as clean as possible .It also lets you inspect them and replace if necessary .I have a ton of NOS oddball Hartford caged bearings so I salvage those and just replace my bearings with new usually.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 7, 2016)

I take an empty glass jar (pickle jar, etc) Put the bearings in the jar with enough paint thinner to cover them. Let soak overnight or longer, depending how dirty and greasy they are. Then I take them out and use a blow gun with my air compressor to blow off all the loosened grime (obviously be careful to protect your eyes) They usually come out perfect and ready to regrease. Occasionally if theres lots of hard grease inside I have to dig it out. But over all, its a very easy way to clean them.
Plus, the paint thinner can be used a few times.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 7, 2016)

Mineral Spirits,hands down the best.I use a 2 stage process.I dont bother taking the balls out from the retainers.Let everything  soak for a few minutes, or until the crud loosens, in the 1st stage, then clean with a cheapo paint brush.Blow out the crud from the retainers with compressed air then finish cleaning in the 2nd stage....Just realized the above post reads about the same.I think it works best.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2016)

Unless the bike shows very little use, I pop those old balls out, then let the cages soak in the heated aqueous cleaning tank here at the dealer for a bit. Brush the remaining crud out and blow dry with compressed air. Next I pop brand spanking new balls with new Park grease & back in the bike it goes. If I'm at home & don't access to the cleaning tank, I soak the bearings in WD40 for a while, pop the balls out, then blast with brake cleaner. WD40 actually does a great job softening that crusty, hardened grease.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 7, 2016)

Where do you source your new loose balls?

Thanks fellas for all the feedback.

Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2016)

saladshooter said:


> Where do you source your new loose balls?
> 
> Thanks fellas for all the feedback.
> 
> Chad



http://www.vxb.com/default.asp

Same vendor, but a lil cheaper on eBay with free shipping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360810455552?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 7, 2016)

I use  charcoal lighter  from  wal mart works very  good   just  put the  berrings in ther  let  them soa over night  and  wipe them off   zoom ther   clean


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a gallon can of carb cleaner that I got in 1978 and I'm still using it to soak bearings and derailleur parts.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm lazy when it comes to this process. I bought a small ultrasonic tank from Amazon. Simple Green for the solution. Dump the parts in while your working on something else for a couple hours, have a cold frosty pop or two, and voila. It does an amazing job on bearings/hubs/etc.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 7, 2016)

The ultra sonic cleaner is a great idea!!!!   So going to get one.


----------



## Kato (Dec 7, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I have a gallon can of carb cleaner that I got in 1978 and I'm still using it to soak bearings and derailleur parts.




That comment made me laugh. Last week we were at my Dad's getting the 83 Yamaha snowmobile fired up and he handed me a can of starting fluid. I used it - it worked fine and he said " You know how old that is - 1986 - the year we moved in. " he was right - it still had the sales tag on it from Bargain Barn in Toledo from where we moved from


----------



## Duck (Dec 8, 2016)

For bearings with hardened grease that can't be taken apart, I've found boiling them in a pan of water for 30 minutes or so, followed by a blast of compressed air gets them squeaky clean.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I have a gallon can of carb cleaner that I got in 1978 and I'm still using it to soak bearings and derailleur parts.



Ahhh....the GOOD stuff


----------



## the2finger (Dec 9, 2016)

5gal can of parts dip works like a champ


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 10, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> I'm lazy when it comes to this process. I bought a small ultrasonic tank from Amazon. Simple Green for the solution. Dump the parts in while your working on something else for a couple hours, have a cold frosty pop or two, and voila. It does an amazing job on bearings/hubs/etc.




I like that method better than mine.I'm going to try it


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm on the same plan as pedal junky.  I will say I stopped putting chains in it as it removed the blueing.  I have a gallon of gunk carb clean I soak them in now.   Same can for 10 years or so. Probably not as clean but still blue.  I got my parts cleaner on eBay.


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 10, 2016)

saladshooter said:


> Where do you source your new loose balls?
> 
> Thanks fellas for all the feedback.
> 
> Chad



Dave or Vince have some I believe


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 18, 2016)

Brake cleaner does a great job on grease but you want to use it outside will smell up the house in a hurry. I have also soaked chains in Purple Power degreaser overnight, cover them up or use old Tupperware with lids then hose them off cover with a coat of oil and put in a ziplock bag until you are ready to put them back on the bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 20, 2017)

Bumping this back up. Here's some before and after shots using the ultrasonic cleaner. Simple Green is what I use. 






 

The chain shown was cleaned with automatic transmission fluid. I used my wife's second favorite frying pan and an electric burner I got at a yard sale. Bring to a boil, simmer for 20 minutes. Do NOT cook your chain inside, very smelly. 





 


 


 
It's a Diamond!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 20, 2017)

CRC BRAKEKLEEN is my fav....The red can ...NOT the green....Use in well vent area ....yeah right ...wintertime up here ...


----------



## Derrick (Jan 21, 2017)

Im new to the cabe but not to the hobby. The fastest and cheapest way to clean parts  is gasoline. Under 3 bucks a gallon and works instantly. All the other products mentioned are 10 to 15 bucks a gallon and require time to soak


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 21, 2017)

Derrick said:


> Im new to the cabe but not to the hobby. The fastest and cheapest way to clean parts  is gasoline. Under 3 bucks a gallon and works instantly. All the other products mentioned are 10 to 15 bucks a gallon and require time to soak




Your right, but I enjoy smoking and drinking while cleaning my bike parts so using gasoline is out of the question.


----------



## Derrick (Jan 22, 2017)

Yeah that may not work too well but hey i see people smoke while pumping their gas all the time


----------



## Boris (Jan 23, 2017)

I've HEARD that diesel fuel works well for cleaning grease too, but haven't tried because I really don't like the fumes.


----------



## Derrick (Jan 23, 2017)

Never tried diesel but comes from the same hole in the ground as gas. im a bit of a gear head gas is always the go to cleaner. Honestly its less fumey or stinky than parts cleaner. Cheaper too.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 23, 2017)

I use WD-40 or mineral spirits in a small container (one of those little plastic wonton soup containers with the snap lids works well) and shake it awhile. 

I do have an ultrasonic cleaner, but reserve that for cleaning gun parts and precision metal tools rather than bearings. I suppose if I wanted to use it on bearings and the like it would work well - like a faster version of the shake method I describe above.

Those using brake cleaner have the right idea about ventilation - the fumes are bad for you. Do not put very hot items into brake cleaner and do not use brake cleaner around open flames or anything very hot. It can cook off as highly poisonous Phosgene gas.


----------



## dirt rider (May 5, 2017)

ultrasonic cleaner from harbor freight , its cheap china poop but it works . mix up simple green 50/50  and parts are silly clean . it actually pulls dirt and grime out of the pores of aluminum bits . 30 mins in the buzz box and a rinse thats it .


----------



## dirt rider (May 5, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> I use WD-40 or mineral spirits in a small container (one of those little plastic wonton soup containers with the snap lids works well) and shake it awhile.
> 
> I do have an ultrasonic cleaner, but reserve that for cleaning gun parts and precision metal tools rather than bearings. I suppose if I wanted to use it on bearings and the like it would work well - like a faster version of the shake method I describe above.
> 
> Those using brake cleaner have the right idea about ventilation - the fumes are bad for you. Do not put very hot items into brake cleaner and do not use brake cleaner around open flames or anything very hot. It can cook off as highly poisonous Phosgene gas.



brake cleaner in a welding shop will get you a tongue lashing and possibly a black eye . i hate that chemical crap and you wont have it in my workshop .


----------

